# Riser Blocks & Mounts Part 2



## Chazz (May 27, 2010)

So lunch is over (hic) and back to play,  again, there is nothing too special about mounting the mounts (sounds like a threesome ;D ) The two things I considered were, aligning the pads with the legs of the lathe and recessing the pads under the stand to prevent a tripping point.

Two down, two to go.






So, holes drilled and quickly filled, mounts installed and then, I found some leftover gasket material and figured what the heck.





Now for reassembly.





Keep things straight.





The lathe was moved back and for the next hour and a bit, picture if you will, a 50 year old guy doin' over 100 deep knee bends to obtain the following.....(I think it was worth it  )










So now that I have a 'level' foundation to work from, I imagine I will have to tweak the head alignment again, but that's ok, 'cause my QCTP should be here tomorrow ;D

And there she is, my beckening beauty. 





Cheers,
Chazz

P.S.  My baby is far more stable and secure than she was before.


----------



## New_Guy (May 29, 2010)

nice i like your ideas i to have problems with how my lathe is mounted but i really like how you have improved yours thanks for posting Thm:


----------

